# Picked these 2 up



## Flynhghr2001 (Oct 18, 2014)

Grabbed these at the PX
HK USP45 Tactical
HK45 Compact Tactical


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Those very nice...Sweet!


----------

